# Back Button Focus



## photo53 (May 11, 2020)

This thread has probably been discussed in hear before but I did,nt see it. How many people actually use the back button for focusing. There are a lot of pros and cons of the back button. ( just wondered ).


----------



## Space Face (May 11, 2020)

I do because it's best for me.


----------



## Designer (May 11, 2020)

photo53 said:


> This thread has probably been discussed in hear before but I did,nt see it. How many people actually use the back button for focusing. There are a lot of pros and cons of the back button. ( just wondered ).


There have been a number of discussions on here about that.  You can do a search of the forums to find them.


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2020)

Never heard of it...


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2020)

There are other kinds of focusing? 

As mentioned, there are plenty of discussions on here bout it.

You want the bottom line?  It is different than traditional shutter release focusing. It does take some getting used to. It is NOT for everyone. And NEITHER are the best way to go. The only people that care about HOW you got the shot are the photocritics on these online forums.

A properly lite, in focus, well composed photo that is handled well in post processing and exported can be made using either of those or even manually focusing.

If you are curious, give it a try and see if it is for you. If not, no problem.

Please take this as trying to be helpful and not being mean because Designer and Derrel can get the same shot using the shutter release focus as I can with the back button focusing.


----------



## photoflyer (May 11, 2020)

I have several bodies and not all have the button traditionaly associated with BBF.  I was using one body exclusively and decided to force myself to use BBF.  No problem, except...when I started using a couple of the other bodies again I was pressing where there was no button.  So I had to adjust again and actually think about which body I was using.

I normally use  AI Servo mode with a single focus point.    Does it really matter which button I press to focus?  (That was not a retorical question) I am open to being corrected but isn't the real benefit to BBF when the camera is set to Single Shot?  Point, BBF, then reconmpose and shoot without the camera re-focusing when the shutter button is pressed?

If I am correct then I think the point is to learn the benefits of each technique, practice each, and use the method suitable for the situation.


----------



## weepete (May 12, 2020)

Yup, I use it.


----------



## ronlane (May 12, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> I have several bodies and not all have the button traditionaly associated with BBF.  I was using one body exclusively and decided to force myself to use BBF.  No problem, except...when I started using a couple of the other bodies again I was pressing where there was no button.  So I had to adjust again and actually think about which body I was using.
> 
> I normally use  AI Servo mode with a single focus point.    Does it really matter which button I press to focus?  (That was not a retorical question) I am open to being corrected but isn't the real benefit to BBF when the camera is set to Single Shot?  Point, BBF, then reconmpose and shoot without the camera re-focusing when the shutter button is pressed?
> 
> If I am correct then I think the point is to learn the benefits of each technique, practice each, and use the method suitable for the situation.



While this may be one reason to use BBF, it's not what I would see as the main or only reason to use it. BBF is used in sports photography probably a majority of the time with AI Servo instead of one shot. In these situations, you are locking on your subject and tracking it with the focus button and when you are ready to press the shutter, it is a go and the camera isn't having to focus first.


----------



## Overread (May 12, 2020)

Personally I use it all time time. For me its about separation of the metering and shutter from the focusing aspect of  taking a shot. 
This is useful in many ways. It means you can pre-focus a shot on a feature whilst waiting for the subject to then move into that space (eg showjumping and other sports where the subject is going to move into a known location). 
It means you can meter a scene without the focus shifting. This can be helpful when you've got the focus roughly where you want it, but don't want it to move yet also want to just see what the meter makes of the scene. 
It means you can half press the shutter which will start up anti-shake systems in the lens. Getting them whirred up and moving so that when the subject appears you can then hit the backbutton and the AF kicks in - you can fast take a shot and the anti-shake is already spun up and ready (anti-shake systems take a few moments to spin up and detect and then counter shake. In those few milliseconds before they are ready they actually create their own hand-shake effect). 


If you combine it with lenses which have full-time manual focusing (ergo even in AF mode you can move the focusing ring and it will change the focus) then you can shift between AF and MF without any hunting for switches on the lens (some of which can be either on the very rear, far from where you hold by hand; or in with other switches on the barrel). Which I consider a great bonus, especially in some variable situations.


It is something different that you have to get used too and many do feel that they miss shots because they don't remember to hit the button. It's a big divide from what many are used to with a camera where shutter and AF are all in one button. So it can take time and practice to get used too. However I liken it a bit to manual mode. It takes time and practice to get used too, but it can have great benefits in its own right with the right situation and photographer. However if you don't put the time in to practice you'll never like it or find a potential use for it.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 12, 2020)

I do the reverse.

I use the shutter to focus ( I'm always in a continuous focus mode.....AIservo for Canon) and use my BBF as a focus lock and rarley use it. Since I am left eye dominant if I always used BBF I would be cleaning my glasses or poking myself in the eye continously.

Does it really matter how you focus if you get the shot? Nope.
Do I care how someone focussed to get the shot? Nope. 
Do I think people that do care are wasting thier time? YUP!

Do whatever is comfortable for you AND gets you a reasonable hit rate.


----------



## Overread (May 12, 2020)

I see caring how others focus more as a part of learning in how others work and thus potentially extending ones own understanding. Or it the opposite and its seeking to aid another person in trying a new approach that might improve that persons results or at least open their eyes so that they can make the choice based on an experienced informed opinion rather than because they've only got one method.


----------



## Woodsman (May 12, 2020)

I use it all the time.  I found it best for the kind of shooting I do which is mostly birds or critters on the move.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2020)

I did a few minutes' worth of research; sliced bread was invented in 1928, and now, we have BBF! Coincidence?


----------



## Overread (May 13, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Never heard of it...





Derrel said:


> I did a few minutes' worth of research; sliced bread was invented in 1928, and now, we have BBF! Coincidence?



For those who might be confused, I believe Derrel is going through a photographers mid-life-crisis. Please do not worry, this is perfectly normal and can happen to any photographer. For those unaware the typical symptoms begin with a steady mockery of digital methods and features introduced typically in digital cameras. This will continue until he manages to find a film camera, some film and some arcane cult that is capable of either developing it or supplying him with the various potions and spells to develop it himself. He'll then retreat safely into the Old Peop.... er Film subsection where he should be quite safe and content for a while.


----------

